# zilla jungle mix



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

Would the Zilla Jungle mix: Fir and spagnum peat moss be a good bedding for PDFs and for growing plants?

Zilla Jungle Mix Lizard Litter at PETCO


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I mix it into my normal pdf mix. I also do some coco and another local dirt in mine as well.


----------



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

so would it be sufficient as is or do I need to add something to it?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

umm jungle mix base isnt horrible. especially if you add some cocofiber to it. i main base is coco fiber along with jungle bed mix with verminculite. i mix the fiber and jungle mix while moist then add the verminculite and my plants grow like crazy the springtails travel through it well and it seems to work. i know other ppl have some pretty amazing mix's. i sometimes gring up some spag when i have it on hand.


----------



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

so you just add the jungle mix with coconut fibers and is the vermiculite that silvery stuff?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i use Zilla in all my tanks with no il effects, i don't add anything else to the mix and i have not had a problem.


----------



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## MJM7575 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've used the zilla jungle mix in both of my tanks - I use a false bottom method, put screen on top of the eggcrate and then place some biosphere balls on top of that (they are what aquarium people use and they work a lot better for me than the leca balls as they are not as heavy). I put a layer of dried moss on top of this and then add the jungle mix - this way it doesn't fall through as easily - the moss kind of keeps the jungle mix from falling through to the drainage layer. I have planted the plants directly into the mix and they are all doing great. I did put a layer of moss over most of the mix - but this was just a personal preference.


----------

